# Whos the most beautiful lady on Pets Forum ?



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

In response to the best looking guy thread, it would now only be fair to have the "most beautiful lady thread" too. In which it = would only be right for you women had a thread to shine in too, dont want us guys out shineing you with our looks, do you ?

Anways the winner gets a fee date with the man himself captain charisma, you cant get a better prize than that now can ya ?

While the looser gets a free date shooting rabbits with bordie !

Sounds gd ha ? now get posting  !


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Me.
I am not beautiful on the outside and I am a bit old, but I'm very beautiful on the inside. And that's what counts.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

So how many people are gonna attempt to lose for the chance to go shooting with Bordie?  I totally would 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol, think you would have more luck getting lady members to post with a proper prize.

The married women are not going to be able to go on a date with you!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Lol, think you would have more luck getting lady members to post with a proper prize.


:O

Pftt what are you suggesting ?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> So how many people are gonna attempt to lose for the chance to go shooting with Bordie?  I totally would


If that's the consolation prize, then I really want to be consoled!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm obviously the most beautiful!!

Soooo, what do I win


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Well what do you think










Apparently my boyfriend says I look like this in the morning


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Well what do you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think your gonna win somehow posting that pic :O eww


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I dont think your gonna win somehow posting that pic :O eww


I think she looks beautiful 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I think she looks beautiful
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


IF she wins you can have the date with the winner insted


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Beauty comes from the inside, so I think she's gorgeous!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Beauty comes from the inside, so I think she's gorgeous!


Would you fancy kissing THAT though ?


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Would you fancy kissing THAT though ?


I don't kiss girls though! Only guys for me


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you both, I better once I'm scrubbed up and with a bit of powder promise 

On a side note there is nothing wrong with wrinkles.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> On a side note there is nothing wrong with wrinkles.


Too right. It shows you've laughed a fair bit and frowned a littel becasue your facial expression has changed. This is caused by not spending long hours in front of a mirror worrying about what other may think. Instead you have gone out and announced "Hello world!!!! This is me and I am goign to make the most of my time with you! Now, who's for a conga? Come on!!!!"

Looks help but everyone scrubs up well anyway. Looking good in gale force winds, wading through a boggy marsh and having your cheese sandwiches blown in your face is something you can only pull this off with a sense of humour and boy oh boy does a good laugh get me everytime. Looks fade a little with time but personality lasts until your dying breath.


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm the most beautiful, I'm drooled over when I'm seen 



By Loki that is and ehm, when I'm petting him that is  (Loki's a blue and white moggie )


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm far from the most beautiful but i have been told that i have a wonderful personality which means more than looks.

I take pride in my appearence but i'm not vain  :thumbup1:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Aren't there any ladies that want to win a date with The Main Man, The Guns Of Navarone, Capt. Charisma himself?

No pics so far Capt. Hope you'e ok about that.


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

every woman is beautiful ... so does that mean we all win lol


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Would you fancy kissing THAT though ?


You're a man arent you  it might take a few pints but you'd do it.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

victoriaj said:


> every woman is beautiful ... so does that mean we all win lol


Not sure Mr Charisma could handle all of us  Reckon he would struggle with just me, the OH sais i am definately enough for him (not always sure he means that in a positive way LOL) 

There is a pic of me way back in the forum "post a picture of yourself" because its nice to put a face to a name but i would never enter a competition  I'm afraid i spend far too much time wading through muddy puddles and being coverred in petit filous yoghurt from the small peeps to be considered "good looking" in the conventional sense. Might enter if it was "happiest" though :thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh go on then, didnt know which one to choose so I just picked any one, this one was done last night...


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

hutch6 said:


> Too right. It shows you've laughed a fair bit and frowned a littel becasue your facial expression has changed. This is caused by not spending long hours in front of a mirror worrying about what other may think. Instead you have gone out and announced "Hello world!!!! This is me and I am goign to make the most of my time with you! Now, who's for a conga? Come on!!!!"
> 
> Looks help but everyone scrubs up well anyway. Looking good in gale force winds, wading through a boggy marsh and having your cheese sandwiches blown in your face is something you can only pull this off with a sense of humour and boy oh boy does a good laugh get me everytime. Looks fade a little with time but personality lasts until your dying breath.


*
What a refreshing write up from a man........:*D


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

does it have to be a current pic? I much prefer my pics from 25 yrs ago ....LOL..Jill Me and my kids when they were younger and me with santa


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Now come on its ME !!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh go on then, didnt know which one to choose so I just picked any one, this one was done last night...


haha trust you !!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I am beautiful =D


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

waterlily said:


> haha trust you !!


:thumbup1: :lol: :yikes: I wish eh! loloo


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> :thumbup1: :lol: :yikes: I wish eh! loloo


aw don't worry I don't mind you using my pic


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

waterlily said:


> aw don't worry I don't mind you using my pic


OMG you just realised I took it from your album, well I am a real minger and wanted to look good soz bowt that  :thumbup1: Ive put it back now lolool


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> OMG you just realised I took it from your album, well I am a real minger and wanted to look good soz bowt that  :thumbup1: Ive put it back now lolool


Pmsl i am sure we are all beautiful in our own ways


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Me on a good day. !!!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Miss-Meow said:


> Me on a good day. !!!


awww your so gorgeous


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Miss-Meow said:


> Me on a good day. !!!


I love the file name - "poor thing"


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Miss-Meow said:


> Me on a good day. !!!


Just purrrrrfect. loloo


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Not sure Mr Charisma could handle all of us  Reckon he would struggle with just me, the OH sais i am definately enough for him (not always sure he means that in a positive way LOL)
> 
> There is a pic of me way back in the forum "post a picture of yourself" because its nice to put a face to a name but i would never enter a competition  I'm afraid i spend far too much time wading through muddy puddles and being coverred in petit filous yoghurt from the small peeps to be considered "good looking" in the conventional sense. Might enter if it was "happiest" though :thumbup1:


Pftt, the real question is wether you lot could handle me  ! and awww, im sure the OH meant as a kinda back handed compliment , as in your more intresting than him 



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh go on then, didnt know which one to choose so I just picked any one, this one was done last night...


Miss welsh crazy, yes please! Doubt its your picture though !



canuckjill said:


> does it have to be a current pic? I much prefer my pics from 25 yrs ago ....LOL..Jill Me and my kids when they were younger and me with santa


 Awww, i still love santa too ! and well done Jill  for being the only one proud and brave enough to post her picture , nice pic, your winning !


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

You really don't want to see what I look like on a bad day tho  x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I think it should it be me! I melt everyone's heart, whenever they look at me..
This picture, is of me, when I just been to spec savers - I wasn't impressed with their service 










And this is another one of me, when I was doing a serious shot :001_cool:










See, how beautiful am I


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Pftt, the real question is wether you lot could handle me  ! and awww, im sure the OH meant as a kinda back handed compliment , as in your more intresting than him
> 
> Miss welsh crazy, yes please! Doubt its your picture though !
> 
> Awww, i still love santa too ! and well done Jill  for being the only one proud and brave enough to post her picture , nice pic, your winning !


Oh well it was worth a try eh!. xxx from the minger :frown2:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Well, I think it should it be me! I melt everyone's heart, whenever they look at me..
> This picture, is of me, when I just been to spec savers - I wasn't impressed with their service
> 
> 
> ...


Now did you remember to get the second pair which are on offer. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Anways the winner gets a fee date with the man himself captain charisma, you cant get a better prize than that now can ya ?
> 
> While the looser gets a free date shooting rabbits with bordie !
> 
> Sounds gd ha ? now get posting  !


Thought you were going to say second prize was two dates with Captain Charisma! (The old jokes are the best, eh.)


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Pftt, the real question is wether you lot could handle me  ! and awww, im sure the OH meant as a kinda back handed compliment , as in your more intresting than him
> 
> Miss welsh crazy, yes please! Doubt its your picture though !
> 
> Awww, i still love santa too ! and well done Jill  for being the only one proud and brave enough to post her picture , nice pic, your winning !


I am sure now the ice is broken lots of gals will post a pic. And Captain Charisma you really are charismatic....Jill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Right I thought I had better get looking for my bestest photo as you aint falling for the beauty I did put up.:frown2:

So here it goes. DONT ALL RUSH FORWARD AT ONCE OK GUY'S.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

here we go!! be gentle


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh go on then, didnt know which one to choose so I just picked any one, this one was done last night...


wish i had done it:thumbup1:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

You lot are bloody mad !!! :lol: x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

borderer said:


> wish i had done it:thumbup1:


PMSL................:thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Midnight said:


> You lot are bloody mad !!! :lol: x


Got to be mad to be a member of this forum, good fun though. :thumbup1:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Love the banter on here i think your all gorg. so there. xxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Got to be mad to be a member of this forum, good fun though. :thumbup1:


Yep just figured that one out lol :thumbup: x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Love the banter on here i think your all gorg. so there. xxx


:blushing::blush:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Yep just figured that one out lol :thumbup: x


hi my lovely midnight:001_wub:rrr::thumbup:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello There Borderer  xxxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> here we go!! be gentle


Very pretty hun :lol:


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone wanna see a pic of me ??
Nah prob not....don't worry I'm trying to loose weight so hopefully by the time I got to centre parcs in March I will be bikini ready and my face will be less round. 
Also while I was trying to take the picture of me.....OH decided he wanted some attention....


































^ god I hope these come up small !!!

BTW be nice because my face is the only part of my body I can remotely stand....I hate my body and am working hard to change it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww ur pretty!!









well this is me be nice!!!


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

lionhead-lover said:


> Aww ur pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 34203
> 
> ...


Aww you're so pretty !!!
I have no chance of winning this ! lol !


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

u have... its all just fun anyway  im not to bothered if i loose.

n thank u!! i think u will win though


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I would love to take part in this but screens might crack


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

BeesBella said:


> Anyone wanna see a pic of me ??
> Nah prob not....don't worry I'm trying to loose weight so hopefully by the time I got to centre parcs in March I will be bikini ready and my face will be less round.
> Also while I was trying to take the picture of me.....OH decided he wanted some attention....
> 
> ...


You're very pretty hun


----------



## BrodiesMummy (Dec 11, 2008)

Not posted in a long while but thought this was a really nice thread - be kind lol me on my bday last yr happier times


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

BrodiesMummy said:


> Not posted in a long while but thought this was a really nice thread - be kind lol me on my bday last yr happier times


What a lovely picture!! really pretty  x


----------



## BrodiesMummy (Dec 11, 2008)

lionhead-lover said:


> What a lovely picture!! really pretty  x


Thanks for being polite lol  x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok i will post one.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

BrodiesMummy said:


> Thanks for being polite lol  x


You are pretty!  i like your tiara! hehe!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Ooooold photo, back when I had dreads.I now hae no dreads and long purple hair 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Ooooold photo, back when I had dreads.I now hae no dreads and long purple hair
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Awesome pic!!!


----------



## BrodiesMummy (Dec 11, 2008)

lionhead-lover said:


> You are pretty!  i like your tiara! hehe!!


LOL Thanks - The Things You Get Bought And Made 2 Wear On Your Birthday Shouldnt Be Allowed!! x


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I am beautiful =D


YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL ITS TRUE:thumbup1:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Awesome pic!!!


I had just woken up in a tent in a graveyard with my best friend from new zealand  It was.... a bit of a surreal weekend, that one 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Ooooold photo, back when I had dreads.I now hae no dreads and long purple hair
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


HOT HOT HOT:thumbup1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I had just woken up in a tent in a graveyard with my best friend from new zealand  It was.... a bit of a surreal weekend, that one
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Tent? Graveyard?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Tent? Graveyard?


Like I said. Surreal weekend 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

akai you look really young in that pic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Akai Hi i did see you in Brighton ! your cute ! :thumbup1:  x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> akai you look really young in that pic!!!!!!!!!!


Really? I was 17 at the time, it was about a year and a half ago now...



Midnight said:


> Akai Hi i did see you in Brighton ! your cute ! :thumbup1: x


Haha you should have stopped me  And thankyou 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Red your hair is crazy in that picture! You should post a piccy with hte purple hair now! I bet it looks awesome


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Red your hair is crazy in that picture! You should post a piccy with hte purple hair now! I bet it looks awesome


I'll take one in a second if you like?  Once I;ve finished my Pizza 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

best you are going to get of me


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> View attachment 34214
> 
> 
> best you are going to get of me


Your really pretty Tashi


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'll take one in a second if you like?  Once I;ve finished my Pizza
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Yes you should!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

What do you reckon to this, then?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> What do you reckon to this, then?


Very pretty, is that you?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Acacia86 said:


> Your really pretty Tashi


Thank you taken many moons ago lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm going to be brave 

It's an old pic of me because i'm too fat now 










I was 18 in this pic.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I'm going to be brave
> 
> It's an old pic of me because i'm too fat now
> 
> ...


You're really pretty 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have to admit we have some very pretty forum members on here :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> What do you reckon to this, then?


:thumbup1::001_wub:rrr:rrr::001_tt1::arf::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> You're really pretty
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I'm really not, it's a face only a mother could love


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Very pretty, is that you?


Er.... it was!!! When I was about 22. Thank you 
This is me now:
YouTube - Richard curtis trains freestyle on Richard and Judy


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh wow!!!!

Sue your stunning!!!!!!

Marcia..........very very pretty!!

Colsy  what a beauty!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MerlinsMum said:


> Er.... it was!!! When I was about 22. Thank you
> This is me now:
> YouTube - Richard curtis trains freestyle on Richard and Judy


you havent changed much - lucky you


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

tashi said:


> you havent changed much - lucky you


You're joking!!!! LOLOL 
Age has caught up with me over the last 2 years... well, I guess it would, I'm 47 now!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> you havent changed much - lucky you


I know!! She is still gorgeous! And Merlin looks beautiful and you both did so well MM 
xxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> You're joking!!!! LOLOL
> Age has caught up with me over the last 2 years... well, I guess it would, I'm 47 now!


I want to look like that at 47!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Oh wow!!!!
> 
> Sue your stunning!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You're very pretty yourself hun


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

beautiful ladies we have!! 

Merlinsmum your younger picture reminds me of sarah jessica parker but prettier!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Marcia said:


> You're very pretty yourself hun


I am about average compared to most on here  anyway i had a face of make-up on......that was taken in one of night clubs about 1:30am!! I was a little bit worse for wear!!!

I have worse pictures! Embarrassing pictures of some nights out  LOL!!

Thank goodness i don't go out anymore!! LOL!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I know!! She is still gorgeous! And Merlin looks beautiful and you both did so well MM
> xxx


Well I did spend aaaaaages in make-up LOL.... and really things have caught up a bit since then, have to wear specs now and haven't had a decent haircut in years lol. (Ta for the compliments re the show - we made it to the final but didn't win... but I did get to spend ages chatting with Ricky Gervaise... he is SUCH a lovely bloke!).


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I am about average compared to most on here  anyway i had a face of make-up on......that was taken in one of night clubs about 1:30am!! I was a little bit worse for wear!!!
> 
> I have worse pictures! Embarrassing pictures of some nights out  LOL!!
> 
> Thank goodness i don't go out anymore!! LOL!!


I've got some embarressing ones too


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Well I did spend aaaaaages in make-up LOL.... and really things have caught up a bit since then, have to wear specs now and haven't had a decent haircut in years lol. (Ta for the compliments re the show - we made it to the final but didn't win... but I did get to spend ages chatting with Ricky Gervaise... he is SUCH a lovely bloke!).


I love Ricky too!! Lol!!
xx



Marcia said:


> I've got some embarressing ones too


I'll show you mine if you show me yours?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Marcia said:


> I've got some embarressing ones too


I got quite a few as well


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

On a good day this is me..mostly i look like shite. lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> On a good day this is me..mostly i look like shite. lol


this is the best lookin chick on pf:thumbup1:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok purple hair....










(Eyes scrunched upcos of the flash)

Mugshot!









(Yes I do have different coloured eyes )

Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] Argh you can;t see it so well in the small pic  My right eye is green/hazel and my left eye is blue


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Ok purple hair....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh very sexy lady:thumbup1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> I got quite a few as well


Ok you too Tashi!!


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow!!! Didn't realise that there are so many beautiful members on here - you all look so lovely    Not posting one of me now lol


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

borderer said:


> this is the best lookin chick on pf:thumbup1:


Bordie you smoothie you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> Bordie you smoothie you.


wish i was a few years younger cor:thumbup1:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Classyellie said:


> Wow!!! Didn't realise that there are so many beautiful members on here - you all look so lovely    Not posting one of me now lol


Go on bet you are beautiful


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Go on bet you are beautiful


pmsl no way


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Go on bet you are beautiful


she is:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

borderer said:


> wish i was a few years younger cor:thumbup1:


LOL I bet a lady who handled the ferrets well and could cope with a shoot would be your exact cup of tea, no matter the looks!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

borderer said:


> she is:thumbup1::thumbup1:


I knew it...the pretty one's are always shy.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> LOL I bet a lady who handled the ferrets well and could cope with a shoot would be your exact cup of tea, no matter the looks!


In that case I'd better apply then  I'd be the perfect candidate.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> LOL I bet a lady who handled the ferrets well and could cope with a shoot would be your exact cup of tea, no matter the looks!


true never found one though


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I knew it...the pretty one's are always shy.


I'm not posting a picture of myself either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> In that case I'd better apply then  I'd be the perfect candidate.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


come on over to my place:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Here you are, an old bird 
Me in my normal gear


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

borderer said:


> come on over to my place:thumbup1:


I'd go on a shoot with you anytime Bordie 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Here you are, an old bird
> Me in my normal gear


wow rona bordie likes:thumbup1:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MerlinsMum said:


> LOL I bet a lady who handled the ferrets well and could cope with a shoot would be your exact cup of tea, no matter the looks!


I would be just up his street then


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

borderer said:


> wow rona bordie likes:thumbup1:


Thought I'd be too skinny for you Bordie, you like big girls


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

rona said:


> Here you are, an old bird
> Me in my normal gear


Wow Rona!! I never expected you to look like that!

Your a beauty!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

borderer said:


> wow rona bordie likes:thumbup1:


Me too!!! I think she is lovely! 

I saw your piccies on the guy thread.....is that truly you??


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Wow Rona!! I never expected you to look like that!
> Your a beauty!


Old bird? What is she on.... she looks younger than me!


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

All you ladies are gorgeous and wonderful people..bordie is very very spoilt. lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

borderer said:


> true never found one though


Haven't met me yet then have ya!!!! :wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Thought I'd be too skinny for you Bordie, you like big girls


ya not skinny rona fit lookin though:thumbup1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Old bird? What is she on.... she looks younger than me!


I don't know how old she is but she looks far from an ''old bird'' lol!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Old bird? What is she on.... she looks younger than me!


That was last year, I was only 51 then


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

You look fab Rona.


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2009)

In the spirit of joining in, this is me with one of my crew


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

rona said:


> That was last year, I was only 51 then


  Rona, are you married??? My dad would snap you up! Expect he looks his age :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

rona said:


> That was last year, I was only 51 then


You certainly do! You may be only a few years older than me but you're certainly a lot better preserved  (I blame my ageing on a youth filled with sex'n'drugs'n'sausage rolls, tho).


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> You certainly do! You may be only a few years older than me but you're certainly a lot better preserved  (I blame my ageing on a youth filled with sex'n'drugs'n'sausage rolls, tho).


LOL sausage rolls.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> You certainly do! You may be only a few years older than me but you're certainly a lot better preserved  (I blame my ageing on a youth filled with *sex'n'drugs'n'sausage rolls*, tho).


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Rona, are you married??? My dad would snap you up! Expect he looks his age :lol::lol::lol:





MerlinsMum said:


> You certainly do! You may be only a few years older than me but you're certainly a lot better preserved  (I blame my ageing on a youth filled with sex'n'drugs'n'sausage rolls, tho).


Why thank you 
I've never been married could that be why?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MerlinsMum said:


> You certainly do! You may be only a few years older than me but you're certainly a lot better preserved  (I blame my ageing on a youth filled with sex'n'drugs'n'sausage rolls, tho).


yep blame mine on the wild life as well, showjumping horses, wearing cam cream, and many many nights on the beer with the boys has left it scars lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

rona said:


> Why thank you
> I've never been married could that be why?


I don't know why your not, but you must have had many offers!! Between you and Sue i think my dad would have a field day lmao!!!!!



tashi said:


> yep blame mine on the wild life as well, showjumping horses, wearing cam cream, and many many nights on the beer with the boys has left it scars lol


Hehe, mine too! I already have wrinkles  i am only 23!!


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

lol this is me in 1979, dont do pictures of me lol so this is a pretty rare photo lol.










mo


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Looking good ladies. What beautiful people we have on here.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Looking good ladies. What beautiful people we have on here.


Why thank you, kind sir!!!!

(Ever thought of moving down south??)


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

moboyd said:


> lol this is me in 1979, dont do pictures of me lol so this is a pretty rare photo lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mo hows you.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awhhh... i would like to join in but i dont like having my pictures all over the internet and it doesnt help that im extreme shy as well :blushing:

and all beatifull pictures btw !!!


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

*Yiz look FAB
Heres one of me*


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Why thank you, kind sir!!!!
> 
> (Ever thought of moving down south??)


Never had an offers to consider but I am Yorkshire through and through. Love the Dales so much so I'd have to come back on a regular basis


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hi Mo hows you.


 I am fine thankyou.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Mo your gorgeous!!

Come on Natik!! You can delete it right after! xx


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Mo your gorgeous!!
> 
> Come on Natik!! You can delete it right after! xx


lol maybe in that year gravity has taken over since then lol.

mo


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Well I think the Captian has an extremley tough decision. I know I wouldn't be able to make it.

How many views has this and the Bloke thread got?!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

moboyd said:


> I am fine thankyou.


Guesse where I'm going tomorrow. I went to the dogs home again on thursday and walked the border collie Scamp. Going again tomorrow.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's me


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

You all look lovely. 

I'm jealous of your brill photos though. I've not got a single photo where I don't look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards, I'm not pulling a stupid face or don't have a glazed slightly tipsy look! lol


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

danielled said:


> Guesse where I'm going tomorrow. I went to the dogs home again on thursday and walked the border collie Scamp. Going again tomorrow.


see you outsideif I am there, at the same time.

Mo


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

CavalierClara said:


> *Yiz look FAB
> Heres one of me*


I just knew you would look like that, so pretty


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

moboyd said:


> lol maybe in that year gravity has taken over since then lol.
> 
> mo


Yeah yeah!! Lol!! I think you'll still be lovely!



hutch6 said:


> Well I think the Captian has an extremley tough decision. I know I wouldn't be able to make it.
> 
> How many views has this and the Bloke thread got?!?!?!


He's not even on is he??



Classyellie said:


> Here's me


Very very cute!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Classyellie said:


> Here's me


Were you alright after that? I'd be well miffed if a huge child put it's hands on my face.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

moboyd said:


> see you outsideif I am there, at the same time.
> 
> Mo


I'll be with one of the dogs either on the field or in the yard. They said they are struggling to rehome Scamp so I'm trying to help out. Yes see you outside if we are there at the same time.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

hutch6 said:


> Were you alright after that? I'd be well miffed if a huge child put it's hands on my face.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Were you alright after that? I'd be well miffed if a huge child put it's hands on my face.


:thumbup1: :thumbup1: pmsl


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Well after all this, when is the first ever PF relationship/civil partnership/marriage going to happen??? Can I buy a new hat?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Classyellie said:


> :thumbup1: :thumbup1: pmsl


Well I get called Rabbit so I just thought....... nevermind


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Just read the first post of this thread, can I have the loser prize please?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> Mo your gorgeous!!
> 
> Come on Natik!! You can delete it right after! xx


hehe ... okies


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Natik said:


> hehe ... okies


Hurry up, I want to go to bed, but want to see your photo first


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

rona said:


> Just read the first post of this thread, can I have the loser prize please?


Like hell you will! 



Natik said:


> hehe ... okies


Yay! I can't wait! xxx


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

rona said:


> Just read the first post of this thread, can I have the loser prize please?


Bring me one back for the pot Rona and I'll make you something nice to warm you up after being out in the cold night lamping


----------



## horses2sell (Nov 18, 2009)

Is that your best Side


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Well after all this, when is the first ever PF relationship/civil partnership/marriage going to happen??? Can I buy a new hat?


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe the winners of the best looking bloke and lady on the forum could go on a date?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Bring me one back for the pot Rona and I'll make you something nice to warm you up after being out in the cold night lamping


Do you think I'd get cold out with Bordie? :lol::lol:
Lovely offer though


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

horses2sell said:


> Is that your best Side


Who do you mean?????


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Like hell you will!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Why not?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

here are some random ones of me lol :blushing:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

rona said:


> Do you think I'd get cold out with Bordie? :lol::lol:
> Lovely offer though


I know when I have been beaten by a better man :crying::crying:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Natik said:


> here are some random ones of me lol :blushing:


OMG!! Wow! Natik, your stunning!! Why be shy about looking like that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Natik said:


> here are some random ones of me lol :blushing:


Leave them on your beautiful 
You could win


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Natik said:


> here are some random ones of me lol :blushing:


Are you quite tiny or is that a HUGE bottle of spring water?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

rona said:


> Leave them on your beautiful
> You could win


I think so too!!!

I love the Vodka one   LOL!! Its soooo not fair! Your gorgeous and you have stunning dogs!    

I have the stunning dog.......... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

You're all very pretty ladies!


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Natik said:


> here are some random ones of me lol :blushing:


Wow! You're stunning! I certainly wouldn't be shy if I looked like you


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> OMG!! Wow! Natik, your stunning!! Why be shy about looking like that!


thank u :blushing:



rona said:


> Leave them on your beautiful
> You could win


Whats the prize though ?  Thanks! 



hutch6 said:


> Are you quite tiny or is that a HUGE bottle of spring water?


Hmmm.. im tiny AND its a huge bottle of spring water lol water is good for ya :thumbup1:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Classyellie said:


> Wow! You're stunning! I certainly wouldn't be shy if I looked like you


thanks! 

I didnt used to be so shy when i was younger ... more the opposite lol, i dont know what happened to me


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Natik said:


> thanks!
> 
> I didnt used to be so shy when i was younger ... more the opposite lol, i dont know what happened to me


I am exactly the same! In my teen years i was bolshy and forward.........now at 23 i am shy and reserved??! I mean where's the justice in that

LMAO!!!!!
xx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Go on then I'll post one of me.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

bird said:


> Go on then I'll post one of me.


I am being seduced through a camera lense 

Is that a frog climbing up your drinking straw?


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

As you've all been so brave.....me....


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> I am exactly the same! In my teen years i was bolshy and forward.........now at 23 i am shy and reserved??! I mean where's the justice in that
> 
> LMAO!!!!!
> xx


at the age of 18-21 i was wild and unstoppable :thumbup1: 

and now ... :shocked:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Classyellie said:


> As you've all been so brave.....me....


I love the first one!!! A dog sat in the shallows, another wet dog jumping up at you, jeans rolled up for the spontaneous splodge in the rock pools, probably blowing a gale and I see a smile. Beautiful.

The second makes me feel all warm inside......not in a wrong way you filthy bounders, in a nice way.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Natik said:


> at the age of 18-21 i was wild and unstoppable :thumbup1:
> 
> and now ... :shocked:


Exactly!! I was completely different just over a year ago  what happened?? Lol!!

Bird..............your hot!!

Classyellie...........your goregous!


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> I love the first one!!! A dog sat in the shallows, another wet dog jumping up at you, jeans rolled up for the spontaneous splodge in the rock pools, probably blowing a gale and I see a smile. Beautiful.
> 
> The second makes me feel all warm inside......not in a wrong way you filthy bounders, in a nice way.


lol in the first one I'd dragged Harvey in to wash him down as he'd just rolled in a cow pat!   My son caught me on camera!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> Exactly!! I was completely different just over a year ago  what happened?? Lol!!
> 
> Bird..............your hot!!
> 
> Classyellie...........your goregous!


i dont know what happened to u but i got married  not that i blame it on that 

Ps: great pictures, noone looks like i imagined them though :001_huh:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Well I think the Captian has an extremley tough decision. I know I wouldn't be able to make it.
> 
> How many views has this and the Bloke thread got?!?!?!


LMAO, i only set the thread up as a joke, i had no idea i would get this many posts. But ouchhhh, theres soo many gorjus ladies on this forum, its too hard to call :O Maybe they all want a date  lolzzzz

Hutch who you reckon should win ? or maybe Boarder should tell me who should come last and go hooting rabbits as for a date with him to elimate one from the list ?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Natik said:


> i dont know what happened to u but i got married  not that i blame it on that
> 
> Ps: great pictures, noone looks like i imagined them though :001_huh:


For some strange reason only Rona looks how I thought she would. Cant explain why tho.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yeah yeah!! Lol!! I think you'll still be lovely!
> 
> He's not even on is he??
> 
> Very very cute!


Haha sorryyy, i had to go the gym with my mate and vist the grandparents i am online now


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i cant possiably post a pic, i will simply break for forums! then i would be hated lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> i cant possiably post a pic, i will simply break for forums! then i would be hated lol


I'm not posting any pictures of me either no way.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> i cant possiably post a pic, i will simply break for forums! then i would be hated lol


Ohhh would you now  , cant you make a PG version of your picture ? haha


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Ohhh would you now  , cant you make a PG version of your picture ? haha


LOL i did have to sensor something on a pic.....you been looking at the post a pic of yourself thread? lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Hutch who you reckon should win ? or maybe Boarder should tell me who should come last and go hooting rabbits as for a date with him to elimate one from the list ?


I want the hunting date please.... I've given up on blokes. There's more to life than the relentless pursuit of testosterone.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Hutch who you reckon should win ? or maybe Boarder should tell me who should come last and go hooting rabbits as for a date with him to elimate one from the list ?


I'd be proud to be seen with any of them and happy to take any of them out.

Actually, I can't remember the last date I actually went on when I come to think of it. It must have been years ago. I'd be a stumbling wreck.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> LOL i did have to sensor something on a pic.....you been looking at the post a pic of yourself thread? lol


Haha, no i havent sorry. Maybe i should  !


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Haha, no i havent sorry. Maybe i should  !


lol it on the last page, awfull pic, but it was really funny.....lil bit tipsy too.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> I'd be proud to be seen with any of them and happy to take any of them out.


Really? good lord. I'm sorted then! 
Blind date in the south of France please, must include seafood. And dogs & horses.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> lol it on the last page, awfull pic, but it was really funny.....lil bit tipsy too.


Haha, will have to investigate into your drunkness


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> I want the hunting date please.... I've given up on blokes. There's more to life than the relentless pursuit of testosterone.


LOL!! I have been single for over 2 and a half years!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> LOL!! I have been single for over 2 and a half years!


Is that _all_.....? LOL


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

vickie1985 said:


> lol it on the last page, awfull pic, but it was really funny.....lil bit tipsy too.


I have some badly embarrassing pictures that happened when i was ''merry'' (*ahem*drunk........shhh)

xx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Has Jordan replied yet? cos she thinks she is the most beautiful thing ever!!!


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hows your copycat thread of mine going? Have you set a closing date Captain? Looks like there are far more woman on this site than men.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Is that _all_.....? LOL


Don't panic my dear MM i will be single for a long time LOL!! 
x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Has Jordan replied yet? cos she thinks she is the most beautiful thing ever!!!


Not necessarily beautiful in natural respects. But beautiful in her own right.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay here goes deep breath, and deleting off soon-


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Hows your copycat thread of mine going? Have you set a closing date Captain? Looks like there are far more woman on this site than men.


Nahh, im going keep my thread rolling for a while. Make sure it beats your thread on views and posts 

Also ive got a right hand man now , so we both need to consult each other over the picks. There now maybe 3 prizes to also beat your thread, with another date going with another handsome hunk.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

:shocked: there is a lot of beauties on this forum  :thumbup1:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Okay here goes deep breath, and deleting off soon-


You look very familar


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Colsy said:


> You look very familar


She does!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Nahh, im going keep my thread rolling for a while. Make sure it beats your thread on views and posts
> 
> Also ive got a right hand man now , so we both need to consult each other over the picks. There now maybe 3 prizes to also beat your thread, with another date going with another handsome hunk.


Ooh i didn't have you down as so petty!!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Nahh, im going keep my thread rolling for a while.


Well that rules me out, I am old enough to be your granny! Would you really want a date with your granny????? LOLOL


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ooh i didn't have you down as so petty!!!!


Me petty :O  haha,


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Colsy said:


> You look very familar


Hee hee was asked to be a lookalike for Caprice.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Okay here goes deep breath, and deleting off soon-


Gosh you do look like Caprice! Very pretty girl I'd be well happy if I looked like that!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I was a model once for Millets. You can still see pictures of me in their Autumn/Winter '07 balaclava section and in their '08 winter gloves section.

My mother knows its me anyway.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Well that rules me out, I am old enough to be your granny! Would you really want a date with your granny????? LOLOL


Who says im ageist ?


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Nahh, im going keep my thread rolling for a while. Make sure it beats your thread on views and posts
> 
> Also ive got a right hand man now , so we both need to consult each other over the picks. There now maybe 3 prizes to also beat your thread, with another date going with another handsome hunk.


So your milking it lol. Its not about views and posts. 

And your tight, dates with you...............................THE WOMAN NO DOUBT HAVE TO PAY FOR THEIR OWN TRAVEL? They will be the ones doing you the favour lmao.

ps. I don't want to be in the competition.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> I was a model once for Millets. You can still see pictures of me in their Autumn/Winter '07 balaclava section and in their '08 winter gloves section.
> 
> My mother knows its me anyway.


pics please


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> So your milking it lol. Its not about views and posts.
> 
> And your tight, dates with you...............................THE WOMAN NO DOUBT HAVE TO PAY FOR THEIR OWN TRAVEL? They will be the ones doing you the favour lmao.
> 
> ps. I don't want to be in the competition.


Ouch  ..


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Who says im ageist ?


You might not be but I am!!!!  would seriously creep me out to date a bloke young enough to be my grandson!!!!!
Put that in your pipe and smoke it, young maaaaan!
(And yes i do know how to suck eggs, wanna lesson?)


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> You might not be but I am!!!!  wiuld seriously creep me out to date a bloke young enough to be my grandson!!!!!
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it, young maaaaan!


LMAO

Jokerrr !!! Fair enough you do have a point


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree. This thread has run its course!! 

Come on Captain.........results.

MM your gorgeous and you look like no-ones granny!!


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Ouch  ..


Just having some banter with my rival! :thumbup1:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Just having some banter with my rival! :thumbup1:


Nah nah its all good, bring it on girl !!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> pics please


They're on the other thread.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Come on CC!! I know where i am handing my result to........... and its not even my thread LOL!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Come on CC!! I know where i am handing my result to........... and its not even my thread LOL!!


LMAO, i wasnt serious with my thread. But hey if the ladies want a date, then they will get one


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> LMAO, i wasnt serious with my thread. But hey if the ladies want a date, then they will get one


Neither threads were serious!! LMFAO!!!

I live too far away to date anyone!! LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Neither threads were serious!! LMFAO!!!
> 
> I live too far away to date anyone!! LOL!!!!!!!!!


I was having you down for the shooting rabbits one !


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I was having you down for the shooting rabbits one !


rrr:rrr:rrr:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> rrr:rrr:rrr:


Pft dont stick your tounges out , thats not very nice is it ?  haha

If you wanted the date, all you had to do is ask... Do you want a date with me Acacia ?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Pft dont stick your tounges out , thats not very nice is it ?  haha
> 
> If you wanted the date, all you had to do is ask... Do you want a date with me Acacia ?


I am not your type!! Lol!! 
x


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I am not your type!! Lol!!
> x


haha jokes,

Ohh howcome ? im intrigued !


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> haha jokes,
> 
> Ohh howcome ? im intrigued !


Well i'm quite brave you not


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Well i'm quite brave you not


I have plenty of balls , i will let you know !
I just have somthing called a heart, dont want to be a heartbreaker on my own thread do i ?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I have plenty of balls , i will let you know !
> I just have somthing called a heart, dont want to be a heartbreaker on my own thread do i ?


Uh huh..........You mean your a little scared!! Lol!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Uh huh..........You mean your a little scared!! Lol!!


Being ruthless and brave are very different to me


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Being ruthless and brave are very different to me


LOL!!

But really where is your picture??


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> But really where is your picture??


On my Pet forum profile !

I dont know why it doesnt come up when i post though, it should do :O


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> On my Pet forum profile !
> 
> I dont know why it doesnt come up when i post though, it should do :O


Which one are you??


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Which one are you??


White guy pink shirt !


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

There are some very pretty PF ladies, me excluded of course


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Midnight said:


>


:001_wub:rrr::001_tt1::biggrin::thumbup1::thumbup:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

thats nice where was that taken


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

At the Durdle Door in Dorset its lovely there :thumbup1: x


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

looks a great place


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

wow there are some pretty ladeis on here.

natik you are stunning! 

i havent got any nice pics of me on my computer. what a shame.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Midnight said:


>


OOOOh I like that sceanery behind you, do you live in that area, lucky if you do.????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Heres my picture, all ready to throw darts at lololololo


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

so have you guys come to the conclusion that all women are beautiful yet?

actually....count me out lol im not.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

You're all beautiful. i'm still grovelling from the other thread.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> so have you guys come to the conclusion that all women are beautiful yet?
> 
> actually....count me out lol im not.


I for one am torn between you all , would love to take you all out


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I for one am torn between you all , would love to take you all out


you hussy lol


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

vickie1985 said:


> you hussy lol


is that not you in your signature piccy???


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

its weird seeing pics of everyone,you get a mental image of someone on a forum,and they never look like youd expect!!! as everyone else is boing brave heres my ugly mug!!! on a girly night out im the one in the stripey jumper


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> is that not you in your signature piccy???


ermmm no, i dont have a signture pic  
i do however have an avatar.................... lol


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

vickie1985 said:


> ermmm no, i dont have a signture pic
> i do however have an avatar.................... lol


thats what i meant


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> its weird seeing pics of everyone,you get a mental image of someone on a forum,and they never look like youd expect!!! as everyone else is boing brave heres my ugly mug!!! on a girly night out im the one in the stripey jumper


hehe thats a lovely pic....i guess your friends likes to hide from cameras. lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> thats what i meant


i know....i was just trying to throw you off the scent that my piccy is actually there constantly lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i suppose i best be brave and post it properly lol

this is me and one of my friends kids.

PS added a couple more.....me in the blue top at a party, and me been mardy before work! lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

vickie1985 said:


> i suppose i best be brave and post it properly lol
> 
> this is me and one of my friends kids.


Your really pretty!

You to Short back and sides!!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

this is me, i hope it comes up small !!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

RachyBobs said:


> this is me, i hope it comes up small !!


Wow your gorgeous!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> this is me, i hope it comes up small !!


Nowwhat do you look like when you've been out walking the dogs?  You're gorgeous btw 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

When does the voting end?


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

lol it was my mums wedding! I am usually covered in paw prints and smelling like a wolfhound!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

deb53 said:


> So can us Grannies join in? LOL
> 
> We may be old and wrinkly on the outside but we're boooooootiful on the inside!!!
> 
> "Cummon us Grannies"


Your real pretty!!! 



bullet said:


> When does the voting end?


I don't think Captain is going to reveal the winner!!


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh, I must have missed the guy version of this thread then


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Your real pretty!!!
> 
> I don't think Captain is going to reveal the winner!!


I think he's wussed out to be honest 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I think he's wussed out to be honest
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Yep i think so too!


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

i thought i would just like ad a pic or what ever haha, sorry if they are huge i dont know how to resize them.

















If you see a guy in a dress, please tell him i need my clothes back heeheehahaha


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> i thought i would just like ad a pic or what ever haha, sorry if they are huge i dont know how to resize them.
> 
> View attachment 34316
> 
> ...


Found Me..I asked my self and he said NO!!!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Right im ending this thread here and now folkes  !

Firstly i would like to thank EVERYONE that entered, didnt realise all you geeks who spend all there time nattering away on here was actually so pretty !

Its soo hard picking a winner though :O

Fairy 74
Vicky1985
Lionhead lover
All nearly won  !

Natik - is gorjus but someone has already beaten me to her i belive :O

MerlinsMum, is like old enough to me my gran.. thats just soo totaly eww  a mwhah xx

Acacia86 is very pretty i must admit too.....

Leaving CavalierClara as someone im proud to annouce as the winner  ! as for the date information, that between me and her


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> So how many people are gonna attempt to lose for the chance to go shooting with Bordie?  I totally would
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


That post will teach you a lesson missy, you WON the date shootin rabbits in the rain with bordieeee !


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> That post will teach you a lesson missy, you WON the date shootin rabbits in the rain with bordieeee !


Sweeeeeeeeeeet ^_^

@ Bordie - So, sweetie, your ferrets or mine? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeet ^_^
> 
> @ Bordie - So, sweetie, your ferrets or mine?
> 
> ...


LMAOOOO !!

Ohhh sounds like i have one happy laddy, i hope my winner is as happy  hhaha


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey I should get an honourable mention I helped to get em to start LOL.....Jill


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Hey I should get an honourable mention I helped to get em to start LOL.....Jill


I agree, to be fair you was the only one who proud enough and had the courage to post, so thankyou and big up Jill , like i said earlyer on. However sorry your too old for me  If was your age i would of picked ya


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I agree, to be fair you was the only one who proud enough and had the courage to post, so thankyou and big up Jill , like i said earlyer on. However sorry your too old for me  If was your age i would of picked ya


Yep you'd be more my daughters age...


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

omg you chose a winner! lol 

no one thought that was gonna happen!

i wasnt even gonna post a pic untill someone pointed out im in my avatar anyway! lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I didn't even get a mention


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I didn't even get a mention


Hehe at least you didn't end up with the consolation prize 

Soooo ladies, who wants to come shooting with me and Bordie? Form an orderly queue now...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Hehe at least you didn't end up with the consolation prize
> 
> Soooo ladies, who wants to come shooting with me and Bordie? Form an orderly queue now...
> 
> ...


nah it's only fair you get to enjoy your prize on your own, you earned it


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I didn't even get a mention


Nor me. :frown2:



Akai-Chan said:


> Hehe at least you didn't end up with the consolation prize
> 
> Soooo ladies, who wants to come shooting with me and Bordie? Form an orderly queue now...
> 
> ...


I'll come with you,  and I'll bring a picnic and a bottle of sumat. :thumbup1:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Hehe at least you didn't end up with the consolation prize
> 
> Soooo ladies, who wants to come shooting with me and Bordie? Form an orderly queue now...
> 
> ...


Spending a day with Bordie....Yes, but shooting rabbits.....No thanks.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i would like to go shooting......although i would cry every time one gets shot.

defeating the object a little lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Hehe at least you didn't end up with the consolation prize
> 
> Soooo ladies, who wants to come shooting with me and Bordie? Form an orderly queue now...
> 
> ...


That's my prize :cursing::cursing:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

rona said:


> That's my prize :cursing::cursing:


Don't worry Rona, I'm sure Bordie won't mind if we share 

Bordie and his PF Harem go out shooting for the day  I can see it now, he'd be in heaven 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Don't worry Rona, I'm sure Bordie won't mind if we share
> 
> Bordie and his PF Harem go out shooting for the day  I can see it now, he'd be in heaven
> 
> ...


You think? 
I think he'd be scared witless :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

rona said:


> You think?
> I think he'd be scared witless :lol::lol::lol:


Did I say heaven? Oops sorry, I meant hospital. He'd a have a heartattack with all you beautiful ladies around him 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

rona said:


> You think?
> I think he'd be scared witless :lol::lol::lol:


think not rona what a day we would have:thumbup1:


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

*Did i win :O hahaha
i didn tink u wor serious captain*


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

CavalierClara said:


> *Did i win :O hahaha
> i didn tink u wor serious captain*


Well what can i say your both a good looking and a luckly lady  !


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Well what can i say your both a good looking and a luckly lady  !


*Hahaha wer yea takin me so??:001_tongue:*


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Right im ending this thread here and now folkes  !
> 
> Firstly i would like to thank EVERYONE that entered, didnt realise all you geeks who spend all there time nattering away on here was actually so pretty !
> 
> ...


I actually forgot I posted my pik!! Lol!

Well done CavalierClara  xx hehe!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

CavalierClara said:


> *Hahaha wer yea takin me so??:001_tongue:*


How does dinner and a dance sound ?


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

lionhead-lover said:


> I actually forgot I posted my pik!! Lol!
> 
> Well done CavalierClara  xx hehe!!


*Tankz haha*



Captain.Charisma said:


> How does dinner and a dance sound ?


*Soundz gud *


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

CavalierClara said:


> *Tankz haha*
> 
> *Soundz gud *


Thats if you can keep up with me that is, im a bit of a wizz on the old dance floor. I will let you know. My pic on my profile proves that  Indian dinner and ball and everyone just wanted to watch and learn from the white english boy !


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

*Im sure i cud keep up  haha puttin on a show 4 dem wer yea lol*


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

CavalierClara said:


> *Im sure i cud keep up  haha puttin on a show 4 dem wer yea lol*


I didnt realise i was, otherwise i would of stopped  Had a good laugh though, bhangra dancing  haha


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I didnt realise i was, otherwise i would of stopped  Had a good laugh though, bhangra dancing  haha


*
Haha neva heard a dat lol newayz am off te bed hun so so tired ni ni  Xx*


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

CavalierClara said:


> *
> Haha neva heard a dat lol newayz am off te bed hun so so tired ni ni  Xx*


Night night, take care

*blows kisses to his winner* xx


----------

